# Getting income tax relief on a Stair lift?



## whizzbang (25 Aug 2007)

My Grandad recently purchased a stair lift and was wondering if it is possible to claim tax back on it as a medical expense? he has a doctor's note saying he required one but he didn't want to wait the 9 months for the grant he might not get so he went ahead and bought one outright.

He is 100 years old so wanted to get it sooner rather than later! 

Is this something that could be claimed back as part of a Med 1 form or anything like that?


----------



## Jody (25 Aug 2007)

I would get onto the grant section of your local county council first, I have 2 family members who got grants for aids like that, one is still being processed and that was for a lift and disabled bathroom upstairs, I am nearly sure that revenue returned some monies too, call revenue too and try this form

[broken link removed]


----------



## whizzbang (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks Jody

I know he got the vat back as the company who installed the lift organised that for him directly as part of their service. I take it he wouldn't be able to get a grant now as he has already piad for it and I doubt they entertain retrospective grants do they?


----------



## Jody (27 Aug 2007)

Not sure about that but I would think that they would consider the age here and the urgency in getting it done, I know the grant process can take a long time, I would call the grants section on your county council and explain, I would think that they could do something for you..  best of luck and what a great age !!


----------



## SarahMc (27 Aug 2007)

The disability grants are being [broken link removed], with a dedicated mobility aids grant scheme for older people.  I think your best bet would be to contact your local TD, who can get things moving swiftly.

BTW, do you still get a letter and cheque from the President upon turning 100?


----------



## Welfarite (28 Aug 2007)

At 100 years of age, it should not be too hard for the local TD to do something quickly what wuith the publicity factor for himself! AFAIK, the pres still issues  aletter adn cheque....read a piece in the local paper a few weeks ago about it.


----------



## whizzbang (28 Aug 2007)

Yep, letter from the president and a cheque arrived the day before he turned 100! I was amazed that a guy came around to test him to make sure he was 100! He asked him questions about the rising and stuff I think.

The funny thing is he is a lot more alive than most 80 year olds! He reads science fiction and ask me questions about the internet I can't answer. I was over at his house installing a new DVD player for him, incredible really!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Welfarite (28 Aug 2007)

whizzbang said:


> I was amazed that a guy came around to test him to make sure he was 100! He asked him questions about the rising and stuff I think.


 
That was a SW official and they are sent out: 

A) to ensure the person is still alive (it would be most embarassing for the president to send the cheque if it was then discovered somebody was using his pension book after his death!) and 
B) to check if there are any special arrangements for a mass/party/ceremony that the cheque could be presented at and to check if the letter should be in Irish/English, etc.. 

Good luck to him! An MP3 might be in order too!


----------



## SarahMc (28 Aug 2007)

Wow Whizzbang, thats brilliant.  You really should think about getting a dictaphone (or perhaps a webcam!) to get him to record his memories and family history.

Its fantastic that you have such wealth in your families living memory.


----------



## whizzbang (28 Aug 2007)

I've considered it, but I'm not sure how to broach the subject without sounding like I thought he wasn't long for this world 

I should try it though!


----------



## Welfarite (29 Aug 2007)

whizzbang said:


> I've considered it, but I'm not sure how to broach the subject without sounding like I thought he wasn't long for this world


 

A little story....my uncle was 93 and in hospital. He was a mine of information about the family genealogy and I asksed his daughter would he mind me asking questions about it. She sadi not at all, I went in with my notebook adn jotted down loads of stuff as we chatted. He died a week or so later but his daughter said that he perked up no end after I called and was delighted that I had shown such an interest in his memories. I ws glad I did it then even thouhg I did feel like you, whizzbanfg, at the idea of it.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Aug 2007)

He should definitely qualify as an honorary member of the "silver surfers" club.  Fair play to him.


----------

